# Dnp and t3 cycle



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

You do realize the risks of running DNP as a female, correct? Aswell as the overall risks?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I know it from a males point of view, but not from a females. Munchie is running one at the moment, perhaps she can help out

Dont forget to stop at least 10 days before xmas do make sure its mostly out of your system so you can enjoy xmas.

@MunchieBites


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Would feel very uncomfy about giving advice on DNP usage to a female newbie.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What, if any are the differences between male and female using DNP??

It isn't hormonal so why should there be different protocols?


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Read on a thread yesterday that you had already researched DNP and then asked for sources! You should have all this info well before you start.

Sorry if blunt but you seem to be rushing this and wont end well that way


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> What, if any are the differences between male and female using DNP??
> 
> It isn't hormonal so why should there be different protocols?


Only thing I've seen is something about cooking a females eggs never looked in to it or paid much attention so could be wrong


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

m575 said:


> Only thing I've seen is something about cooking a females eggs never looked in to it or paid much attention so could be wrong


Pretty sure I read that there is an increased percentage of Cataracts with women on DNP.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

m575 said:


> Only thing I've seen is something about cooking a females eggs never looked in to it or paid much attention so could be wrong


Me neither mate, was a serious question as interested to see what the differences would be and why


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

justinm74 said:


> Pretty sure I read that there is an increased percentage of Cataracts with women on DNP.


Diminished eyesight could be a positive side effect, save seeing the true extent of the over weight issue then ha ha


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

T3 now as well as dnp?

*sits back and watches*


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Diminished eyesight could be a positive side effect, save seeing the true extent of the over weight issue then ha ha


Hmmm Magic mirror! lol

I just use alcohol on a night out to get temporary blurred vision to make the place and the females look better! :whistling:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Mogy said:


> T3 now as well as dnp?
> 
> *sits back and watches*


Question, do you know anything about dnp?


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Clinical studies showed early onset of cataracts in women. Stick to clen, don't risk your eyes, far too precious


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

m575 said:


> Question, do you know anything about dnp?


Yes.

Does that help?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Mogy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Does that help?


So why would you question t3 use with it then


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

m575 said:


> So why would you question t3 use with it then


I wasn't questioning the combo.

I was remarking on the increase of compounds op was going to ignorantly use..


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Is this the same for men then?


Yes mate although much lower chance


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Mogy said:


> I wasn't questioning the combo.
> 
> I was remarking on the increase of compounds op was going to ignorantly use..


If anything it shows more of an understanding than dnp alone


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mogy said:


> I wasn't questioning the combo.
> 
> I was remarking on the increase of compounds op was going to ignorantly use..


Plus to be fair, T3 is not normally needed unless doing a long cycle and i don't think the op has even researched properly.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

m575 said:


> If anything it shows more of an understanding than dnp alone


Meh, opinions opinions.

To me it suggests someone searched "dnp" to try to find sources (what was being done all day yest) and noticed someone running it with T3.

But that's just imo.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

justinm74 said:


> Plus to be fair, T3 is not normally needed unless doing a long cycle and i don't think the op has even researched properly.


What makes you say long cycles only?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Probably another reporter throwing some bait out.


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

It usually takes couple of weeks to deplete your own T3, That's when the lethargy sets in.

Have personal experience of this and read plenty of journals with simulator experiences. Obviously everybody is slightly different in regards to sides ect.

I bet you that the op does not know how much T3 she should take and even what the sides of that drug alone are 

@m575


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Probably another reporter throwing some bait out.


Exactly mate, her first thread asked where to get them!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Buzzz_ said:


> Clinical studies showed early onset of cataracts in women. Stick to clen, don't risk your eyes, far too precious


And risk your heart instead??


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> And risk your heart instead??


I was expecting that. I'd assume that anyone considering such drugs, especially a relatively new one such as DNP wouldn't even consider them with a pre-existing heart condition.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> And risk your heart instead??


some of these anti dnp pundits obviously havent got a clue about clen either


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Buzzz_ said:


> I was expecting that. I'd assume that anyone considering such drugs, especially a relatively new one such as DNP wouldn't even consider them with a pre-existing heart condition.


if you think dnp is a new drug, please go research it


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

Everyone seems to be mocking me and walking around my question. So if you don't have anything worth knowing to say then please refrain. I know the risks for women I'm asking for advice on athletes previous cycles.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> if you think dnp is a new drug, please go research it


Brought into the light of bodybuilding by dan duchane in the late 90's. To me that's relatively new by drug standards. Next unhelpful comment?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Buzzz_ said:


> Brought into the light of bodybuilding by dan duchane in the late 90's. To me that's relatively new by drug standards. Next unhelpful comment?


research further


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

safc49 said:


> if you think dnp is a new drug, please go research it


DNP was used as a dieting aid in 1933

Certainly not new at all


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> DNP was used as a dieting aid in 1933
> 
> Certainly not new at all


yes mate, buzz's research stretches as far back as the 90's :whistling:


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok that's fair enough, back to my original post:

"Concerns about dangerous side-effects and rapidly developing cataracts resulted in DNP being discontinued in the United States"

That's what I wanted the OP to take away from this, just if she was unaware.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I still maintain that dnp is nasty and all other avenues should be explored first...


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

haileyevelyn23 said:


> Everyone seems to be mocking me and walking around my question. So if you don't have anything worth knowing to say then please refrain. I know the risks for women I'm asking for advice on athletes previous cycles.


all your after is finding a dnp source then try to track the supplier down and get them busted correct? your either a news paper or the fuzz!


----------

